# E' già l'una passata



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

È già l’una passata.
A quest’ora tu sarai a letto.
Come un fiume d’argento
traversa la notte 
la Via Lattea.
Io non ho fretta 
e non ti voglio svegliare
con speciali messaggi.
Come si dice,
l’incidente è chiuso.
Il balletto dell’amore
s’è infranto contro la vita circostante.
Tu ed io 
siamo pari.
Non vale la pena di citare
le offese
i dolori
e i torti reciproci.
Guarda com’è pacifico il mondo.
La notte 
ha imposto al cielo
un tributo stellato.
È in ore come questa
che si sorge
e si parla ai secoli,
alla storia
alla creazione.
*

Vladimir Majakovskij


----------

